# Uma banda de maçã e outra...



## ruben40

Olá, eu gostaria de conhecer o significado de isso mesmo. O que é que significa "banda de maçã"?. Pode ser un "pedaço de maçã"?...somente isso
Obrigado pela sua ajuda.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Sem contexto fica difícil, porém imagino que seja algo como metade de uma maçã.
Essa definição combina no texto?


----------



## Mangato

Benvindo ao Foro. Seria bom que desse algo de contexto.  Anda a ler Brancaneves?

Então é como disse Wamorzinho, ou o lado da maçã (envenenada?)


----------



## Ayazid

Suponho que o contexto seja aquela música de Gilberto Gil _Vamos fugir:

Todo dia de manhã
Flores que a gente regue
Uma banda de maçã
Outra banda de reggae

_http://www.gilberto-gil.vamos-fugir.buscaletras.com.br


----------



## andre luis

Eu também lembrei da música de Gilberto Gil.


----------



## ruben40

Correcto esse é o contesto. (Obrigado Ayazid). Então pode ser linguagem poético, só uma maneira de ligar as duas palavras ou conceitos; um pouco de fruta e un pouco de musica...uma metade de alimento e outra metade de musiquinha.


----------



## andre luis

Esta é uma música típica de férias..."vamos fugir"...e maçã lembra algo doce,o melhor da vida...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Acho melhor o Ruben40 nos mostrar aonde ele arrumou essa frase, ficaria BEMMM  mais fácil.


----------



## Katuka

Ayazid said:


> Suponho que o contexto seja aquela música de Gilberto Gil _Vamos fugir:_
> 
> _Todo dia de manhã_
> _Flores que a gente regue_
> _Uma banda de maçã_
> _Outra banda de reggae_
> 
> http://www.gilberto-gil.vamos-fugir.buscaletras.com.br


 

Brilhante!


----------



## Kevin Rocha

Boa tarde.

Não posso afirmar com certeza, pois se trata de uma interpretação minha.

Mas sempre entendi o "Uma banda de Maçã" como uma referência aos Beatles, que são (e serão) sempre relacionados à "Maçã" da Apple Records. 
Fica aí uma hipótese!


----------



## Ari RT

Para futura referência, uma "banda" em baianês é um lado. A "banda" de lá é o outro lado. Uma banda de algo divisível, como uma fruta, é metade da fruta. Uma banda daquele pão ali é metade do pão e não uma fatia.
Claro que aqui há um jogo de palavras entre banda = metade e banda = conjunto musical, assim como entre "flores que a gente REGUE" e banda de "REGGAE".

Admito que nunca havia pensado em relacionar Beatles com a maçã dessa canção. Pode ser. Mas, considerando as demais rimas em sua leveza (irá com Irajá, só com sol e Marajó, qualquer com Guaporé etc) e o fato de que a letra brinca com conceitos que soam de forma semelhante mas pertencem a campos distantes, me vejo atraído pela hipótese de que a rima de tobogã, manhã e maçã seja simplesmente pela eufonia. Da mesma época dessa música foi "Um Banda Um", novamente com jogo de palavras. A hipótese contrária precisaria admitir que o eu lírico quer fugir para um lugar onde a música seja metade reggae e metade Beatles, o que não faz muito sentido. O flerte do tropicalismo brasileiro com o pop rock já era passado há mais de uma década quando do lançamento dessa música.


----------



## Vanda

Em mineirês também. 'Corta de uma banda só''.


----------



## Carfer

Não só em baianês ou mirandês, em Portugal também assim é. Cá por estas bandas, '_banda_' também significa '_lado_'. Aliás, a margem esquerda do Tejo, em frente a Lisboa, é vulgarmente conhecida como '_a outra banda_'. Do que nunca dei conta, nesta banda de cá, foi do significado de _'metade_', embora não esteja certo de nunca ter ouvido com o significado de fatia, de tira de alguma coisa, especialmente de pão.


----------



## Ari RT

É arriscado generalizar, supor que todo mundo pense assim ou que em todos os lugares se entenda assim, mas a noção que eu tenho de banda é de "resultado da dicotomia". A banda podre não precisa ser a metade exata, é simplesmente a outra, diferente da banda sã. E esse raciocínio (para mim, insisto) não admite meios tons. Se há gradação, então não se fala em "bandas". A outra banda do Tejo faz para mim todo sentido, um rio tem duas margens e só duas. Mas, estando ao pé da ponte 25 de abril, eu não diria do Parque das Nações que fique na outra banda da cidade. Fica, sim, do outro lado, quase no outro extremo, mas não é tema que aceite a divisão de um só talho.
O significado de "metade" parece ser simplificação advinda do uso popular da palavra. Uma maçã dividida várias vezes não tem banda, tem vários pedaços. Cortada de um golpe só, acaba em duas bandas, sem que seja necessário pesar cada uma delas em balança de precisão para averiguar sua simetria. 
- Uma banda para mim e outra banda para você, e você pode ficar com a maior.
- Fulana é capaz, coisa espantosa, de comer uma banda de melancia de uma só sentada.
Se do pão se tira uma fatia, restando ainda outras, mesmo que ainda não cortadas, tampouco se fala em bandas. Um pão de forma daqueles que já vêm cortados jamais terá bandas. Se quero com duas fatias desse pão fazer um sanduíche, posso muito bem usar manteiga em uma banda e geleia na outra. Bandas do sanduíche, que só tem duas. Se for daqueles exagerados com três ou mais camadas, então já serão camadas e não bandas.


----------

